# Is this algae or something more serious?



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

It's a light brown substance and its all over my liverock, glass and sand. Can anyone tell me what this is and how to get rid of it? I got 2 turbo snails and a blue legged hermit in there with a damsel.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks like diatoms to me. How long have you had your tank? Is it cycling currently?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

BaRoK said:


> Looks like diatoms to me. How long have you had your tank? Is it cycling currently?


had it cycling for about 2 weeks everything looked ready with the readings so i got 2 turbos a damsel and a blue legged hermit crab. Any idea how to get rid of these diatoms? Some one told me that cerith snails would solve the problem i went to a couple petstores and i haven't found any.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

shark said:


> had it cycling for about 2 weeks everything looked ready with the readings so i got 2 turbos a damsel and a blue legged hermit crab. Any idea how to get rid of these diatoms? Some one told me that cerith snails would solve the problem i went to a couple petstores and i haven't found any.


A couple of Trochus snails will clean up the whole tank for you.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

solarz said:


> A couple of Trochus snails will clean up the whole tank for you.


i hope big als miss or aquatic kingdom has them going this weekend. I went to big als brampton and they only had turbo snails and blue legged hermit crabs


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

sea u marine is the absolute best place in the gta to get snails, they have tons and the best prices i have seen.

and in my honest opinion going to big als brampton is a lost cause when it comes to saltwater live stock.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

caker_chris said:


> sea u marine is the absolute best place in the gta to get snails, they have tons and the best prices i have seen.
> 
> and in my honest opinion going to big als brampton is a lost cause when it comes to saltwater live stock.


lmao ya i know i was by bramlea city centre so i popped by really sucked. If i am in the markham area ill check it out


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

shark said:


> lmao ya i know i was by bramlea city centre so i popped by really sucked. If i am in the markham area ill check it out


its really worth the trip trust me. Ken and Chris are nice guys to deal with, they will answer any questions you have and they will be honest with you. They wont lie just to make a sale. They also always have great selection of clean up crew, inverts, fish and corals.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm heading out to Markham tomorrow and will be popping in for the first time.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

I have to agree. I went to SUM for the first time last weekend and it's a great store.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Your tanks 2 weeks old.. It will go threw a cycle. Diatoms are a part of it.

It will slowly die off.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The strawberry conch is great for sand bed diatoms, and general top layer sand cleaning. 

I don't think ceriths are known to be exceptionally good at cleaning up diatoms though.

Usually you can control diatoms outbreaks, especially on new tanks, with a little TLC - water changes and gravel vacs though.


----------

